# Dillon -- such a good sport.



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww so precious!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL thanks for the chuckle. Sammy knows how to do the "force snuggle" well. I'm sure Dillon would be shaking his head if he could. Silly boys you have there.


----------



## TxHoneybee (Jul 30, 2010)

So darn cute!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww haha thats so cute ! Sam is so happy with himself


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - that Sammy is such a character. Great photo.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute picture...poor Dillion, how is a guy suppose to rest?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is too cute! What best friends they are.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One of these days Dillon is going to get Sammy back when he is sleeping. Dillon is going to lay down on top of him and not move. Your boys crack me up and remind me so much of my boys. Pawley and Bama have that same type of relationship.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hahahaha! I laughed out loud. That is priceless. But Sammy better watch his furry backside... Dillon is _really_ lying underneath him plotting his revenge...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh Dillon gets his revenge alright... he waits until their wrestling matches and decides he's not gonna let Sam forget who weighs 20 lbs more than the other... LOL

I was just cracking up last night.. sitting on the couch watching tv and Sam walks right past me and literally just plopped his body down on top of Dillon, looked at me and started making his smiley face. Sometimes I think he does these things just to get a reaction out of me... which I guess worked, seeing as I had to get on the ground to take pictures :doh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dillon was meant to be Sammy's best friend...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That's so sweet.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

They're such good friends! Maybe Sam thinks so a little more than Dillon


----------



## Fleabane (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute - bless em


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's what broverly luv is all about.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Great capture!!!! Seriously a good sport!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a cute picture!  Love Sammy's smile!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Dillon was meant to be Sammy's best friend...



So true Mary  Dillon was the perfect addition to our family and we all adore him, especially Sam!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Ha! That's really cute!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Too much funny!

I ruv it!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That is too funny! It's like he has no idea that the poor dog is trying to sleep...or he just doesn't care.


----------

